# Upgrading Smoker suggestions



## KColborne (Nov 24, 2020)

I have a Weber propane grill and a Charbroil propane vertical smoker.
I love my grill.  
The smoker works OK, but there are a few things I would like to improve on:
- In winter time, the smoker will not maintain a temperature high enough to smoke.
- Temperature variation is significant.  Slight change in breeze, dramatic change in temperature.
- While I rarely have all of the shelves full in my vertical smoker, at times it would be nice to have a single larger grate for larger items.

What I want:
Cost isn't a serious factor.  I am Ok with paying more for something that will work well and last.
I want the ability to set a temperature and forget it.  I would like to do more longer cooks, but want to minimize the tending required.
My smoker gets used a couple times a month on average.
Preference to lower maintenance, simplicity to setup.
The smoker will likely live outside beside my Weber grill or may get wheeled into the garage.  Depends on portability.

I have been looking at pellet smokers or electric smokers.
I would be interested in hearing your thoughts on the pros and cons of each, and what you might recommend.
I am looking mostly for experience of pellet vs electric, then possibly some input on unit selection.
At the moment I am leaning towards a pellet smoker.   But, not by much.

Pellet smokers I have been looking at:
RecTeq700, CampChef Woodwind, Yoder 640

Electric smokers:
Charbroil Electric smoker
Smokin-IT electric smoker  (3.5D or ???)

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 24, 2020)

With money not really being an issue I would do the Smokin-It.With the PID controller that's about as set and forget as you can go.

The pellets smoker guys on this site overwhelmingly love the Rec-Teq.


----------



## ofelles (Nov 24, 2020)

I have a Yoder 640 pre "S" and love it.  Very much set and forget, just make sure you don't run out of pellets.  Got it with the Comp cart and it a tank.  Also got the 2 piece diffuser and GrillGrates so I could do some searing.
I also have a Lone Star Grillz insulated cabinet.  https://lonestargrillz.com/collections/smokers  With a controller and fan it is mostly set and forget.  Outside temp doesn't effect it and I have done many long cooks on it, 15 hours,  The smoke profile is stronger tha the Yoder using charcoal and wood chunks.
Did this turkey in the LSG yesterday


----------



## kevin james (Nov 24, 2020)

Between the two I'd go with the Rec Tec RT700. However, if cost is _really_ not a concern I would consider an insulated cabinet smoker with a BBQ Guru. From all reports that setup is as set it and forget it as you can get, one load of charcoal and wood chunks will last at least 12 hours and maybe more, and you will get much better smoke flavor than an electric or pellet grill, closer to that of a stick burner.

Depending where your located, two great options are the Lone Star Grillz out of Texas, or if you happen to be west of Texas, Kat BBQ Smokers out of California makes a great one as well ( I have one of their reverse flow stick burners and the build quality is outstanding).









						Mini Insulated Cabinet Smoker
					

Overall Dimensions: 26" length x 28" width x 62" tall Interior and exterior constructed from 11ga steel with 2000 degree insulation sandwiched in-between Cook Chamber Dimensions: 18" wide x 27" tall x 23'' deep Product Details: 4 nickel-plated NSF approved wire sliding/pull-out food grates...




					lonestargrillz.com
				









						Medium Vault Smoker – KAT BBQ Smokers
					






					katbbqsmokers.com


----------



## KColborne (Nov 24, 2020)

ofelles said:


> I have a Yoder 640 pre "S" and love it.  Very much set and forget, just make sure you don't run out of pellets.  Got it with the Comp cart and it a tank.  Also got the 2 piece diffuser and GrillGrates so I could do some searing.
> I also have a Lone Star Grillz insulated cabinet.  https://lonestargrillz.com/collections/smokers  With a controller and fan it is mostly set and forget.  Outside temp doesn't effect it and I have done many long cooks on it, 15 hours,  The smoke profile is stronger tha the Yoder using charcoal and wood chunks.
> Did this turkey in the LSG yesterday
> View attachment 472247



I should have known better than to say cost doesn't matter to you guys.  The Lonestar Grillz are pretty nice looking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2020)

For the money you are willing to spend I would get a Weber Smokey Mountain Smoker, with a BBQ Guru controller. You will get the charcoal/wood flavor & set & forget feature as well.
I have had that setup for about 7 or 8 years & it still works like it was new.
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 24, 2020)

*The RecTeq products are fine units and I am sure you would like them.*
*
May I suggest an insulated cabinet smoker such as the Stump's Baby?

I live in Wisconsin and the winters get mighty cold.  Too cold for an uninsulated wall smoker.

I use my Stump's smoker with a Black Cat PID controller and it is nearly set and forget.  Just add charcoal and flavor wood when necessary.

I can run my Baby Sarina all year round and have no issues with holding temperature.

Price is a bit prohibitive for an entry level pit master but the units are very solidly built and will likely outlive me.

I added the Classic wheel package as I knew I would be moving my pit around on lawns and such.  If you are only going to roll your pit on hard level surfaces, then the standard wheel package is fine.

I also added the slam latch and heavy duty handles.
*
*Here is a pic of Sarina and Bob both running happily with their Black Cat PID controllers.*


----------



## smokinsullivan (Dec 4, 2020)

I completely understand the situation you are in and whole-heartedly recommend a Komodo like  Komado Joe or Vision Grills. The guys lock in a temp perfectly, conserve fuel, and don't mind if its breezy or cold. I adjust my lower damper maybe twice in a full 12-15 hr brisket cook, but if even that is too much you can easily add a Flame Boss to regulate the temp for you. HIGHLY RECOMMEND!!


----------



## chesterinflorida (Dec 6, 2020)

Check out Humphreys weekender series for an insulated cabinet smoker, that you don’t need to roll in the brinks truck to afford. They are very well made, will work well in the winter, and can get them in a good size unit(Long Weekender especially).


----------



## KColborne (Dec 23, 2020)

Just as an update to this.

Thanks for all the opinions.  Some of you caused me to do a bit more research into options that I hadn't considered.

I had to travel to Georgia for work the last few weeks.
I picked up a new RT700 with the smoke box while I was there.
I just finished assembly and the initial burn.  Looking forward to learning to use this unit to full potential.


----------

